# 4220 H R tackle 4" grubs. Chartreuse and pink tail



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Interested in finding some. Let me know


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you contacted Haw River Tackle Co? They sell direct to stores and online. If it she discontinued they may have some anyway or may know where some are


----------

